# OT: CineArt Karloff Frankenstein Bust Question



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

I recently bought a great book titled 'Nightmares In Plastic' - I'd recommend it to anyone who loves figure kits. It's actually from Germany, you can find them from time to time on Ebay, and has both German and English text. In it is a lifesize bust of Karloff as The Monster, made by CineArt. Does anyone know details on this resin piece? It looks fantastic! I know it was discontinued some time ago, that it was available in a variety of finishes (finished/unfinished). I've seen them come up on Ebay from time to time, but they tend to go for around the $300 mark.

Anyone? Beuller?
:dude:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

if im not mistaken, it was sculpted by miles teves. cine art produced a finished resin version, which checked in at about 1800 bucks, and an unfinished resin version for about 500. later a finished vinyl version was produced, which retailed for about 100 bucks or so.


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

I just checked my book and yes, it was scuplted by Miles Teves, and was released in 1997. Interesting. I'd love to get ahold of one of those babies! It's detailed right down to the pores!

:dude:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

well good luck. its an incredible piece. a few thousand vinyl ones were made, and they finally sold out on 2003. i have one of the last few of the pre-finished vinly ones stashed. i'm not sure if cine-arts is still operating, but i doubt it. their phantom of the opera bust, also by miles teves, and just as nice, is still available via ebay, but dont drag your feet if you want one.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

If full size busts turn you on, go to www.howardsstudios.com 
Howard has a full size Karloff Frankenstein, an Elsa Lanchester Bride of Frankenstein, a Herman Munster,a Nicholson Joker and others.
I don't know if the pieces are being produced for sale as kits, but they are great likenesses and truly lovely sculpts.

Dave


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I bought a bunch of the vinyl busts from Spencer's Gifts stores when they were closing them out for $35.00 apiece... long gone to the winds of ebay now, I'm afraid...
It's a great piece - mine sits on top of my TV in my bedroom.
AT


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

When I was at Wonderfest, a guy had one of the unfinished resin pieces. It was primed in grey. Anyone know if these pieces were sold by Cineart pre-primed, or should they be bare resin?

I'm kicking myself for not picking it up but it was the end of the weekend and I'd already spent a crapload of cash. This one piece would have involved another entire crapload of cash!

:dude:


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Yep I've got the Pre-Paint Vinyl Phantom A Beautiful Piece Straight Outa the Box BUT I saw Somewhere (here or in one of the Model Mags) Where a Guy took the Phantom Bust Stripped it down repainted him and added Real Hair SWEEEEET! Mine cost $99 from the Johnson Smith Co. (yes the Joint on the Back of Comicbooks ) The Seller of the Classic "X-Ray Specs" lol They MIGHT still have some left. When my Father Tipped me off about these They were Already Out of the Catalog BUT the Lady at J-S Co. Was nice enough to Find out the Stock # and let me know they still had "Quite A Few" So Give it a Try BTW They ARE OUT OF the Boris Piece Drats! lol
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanks Lonfan -- great link! But they're out of the Phantom busts too! A lot of cool masks at pretty good prices, though.


:dude:


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Glad you found it OS - Btw ,up until just last NOV they were still sellin' Some PL "Go-Carts" (the Zilla's!) for only $12.95 What a Deal!

JOHN/LONFAN


----------

